
Bringing Back the Supersonic Era: Boom Aviation Reveals First Design - 6stringmerc
https://www.fastcompany.com/3065190/bringing-back-the-supersonic-era-booms-planes-are-faster-cheaper-than-the-concorde
======
6stringmerc
Maybe there are other sources on this but I find it pretty comprehensive.
Merge/delete if other takes off no worries.

I've been skeptical in the past. I'm not completely convinced by the design.
As in, yes it looks gorgeous and totally capable of Mach 2.2 - but where do
you store the fuel?

